# Award Winning Steak Recipe



## Chef Brian (Jan 7, 2011)

Have you ever wanted to cook a 5 star steak and just didn't now how? How many times have you eaten at a steak restaurant and said to yourself that you are going to go home and create that exact same steak one day. The problem is, most of us just don't have the simple tricks and recipes to create *award winning steaks.* Sure, placing a steak on the grill is always good, but it always is missing that little something.


Just the other day I was talking to a friend of mine who told me that she hated steak until she was 40 years old. I asked her why, and she said that whenever she ate steak as a child it was tough and chewy. Maybe this has been your problem as well. Most of us can't seem to make a good steak, and have thus just given up. Well fret no longer, here is a *great recipe for steak* that will sure to have your mouth watering and your taste buds jumping. This recipe is used in many famous steak and chop houses all over the World, and it's easy and very tasty.


Simply follow the recipe and I am sure you will be wowing your friends and family in no time. The secret to a good steak is temperature and flavor. Make sure your grill or pan is very hot so you can sear the outside of your meat first. This is critical to lock in your flavor and develop a nice outside crust.
Enjoy!


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1/4 C. Worcestershire Sauce*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*2 T. lemon or lime juice*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*2 T. olive oil*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1/4 C. instant minced onion*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*3/4 tsp. salt*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1/2 tsp. instant minced garlic*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(4) 10 oz rib-eye steaks or NY strips*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*2 T. butter or margarine*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1 T. chopped parsley*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Combine 1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce, lemon juice, oil, minced onion, salt and[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]minced garlic; mix well and set aside.[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Place steak in tight&#8722;fitting bowl or plastic bag. Pour mixture over[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]steak. Marinate 2 hours.[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Remove steak from marinade. Grill over hot charcoal or broil under[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]preheated hot broiler for 7 to 10 minutes on each side or until done as desired,[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]brushing occasionally with leftover marinade. Remove steak to serving plate.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]In a small saucepan melt butter. Stir in parsley a Pour over steak. [/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Eat Well![/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Chef Brian[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Visit Our Site[/FONT]


----------

